# a lil off topic..... ;-)



## Exotic-Mantis (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey guys,

Any of you have the program skype? Its a free downloadable program and if you have a mic you could talk to anyone at any part of the world, or if you have a macintosh most have mics built inside. I just figured i'd let you guys know so we can all talk on it, i was speaking with Stephan from Germany and Deshawn but he didn't have a mic but he heard me through his mic... you guys gotta get this program;-)

Thanks,

Eros


----------



## Rick (Mar 24, 2006)

Wrong forum so I moved it for you.


----------



## infinity (Mar 25, 2006)

Had it for a year or so, it's estonian so was pushed into it by a girl i know from estonia... you're right though, it's worth getting


----------



## Ian (Mar 25, 2006)

I have skype  woot


----------

